# Help! Is my baby budgie going to be disabled?



## JonDoe297 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello.This thread is the main reason i opened an account and as you can tell,i am in a rush so i aplogise if i violate any rules. (and english is my second language and i am trying to write as fast ap so i can and will make mistakes)

So first of all i was going to put a tshirt on my two budgies cage to make them realise it's time to sleep and the cage was on the wall, hanging to a nail.All of a sudden the nail got bent and the cage fell.it was a 40cm fall tops.it fell to a table that was under it.i also slowed the fall down by kinda holding the cage by reflex. there is a nest box in the cage and the female was in it. the box kinda got separated with the cage and she was very scared. male was not in that much of a trouble.just scared.the female hurt her wing but no blood came out and she didnt care that much about it (no hurting noises,no trying to beak the wing etc. the things they do on hurtful situations.in fact, i don't even know if she did.there was a scarred place on her wing way before that so i may have been misjudged it thanks to the panic.they are asleep now so i won't be able to double check.I will take both to a vet btw but i can't do it soon because i have a job. the thing i am mostly worried about is that i don't know if she is pregnant but earlier today i saw her anus very opened up (showing the skin) and after the fall i had a chance to hold her (they are not comfortable with people) and i examined the abdomen with my finger and saw that it was very easy to see the skin if you move the feathers a little because they were barely covering it.i am not sure if she is or not so i have some pictures for you guys. and i am very afraid if the baby is going to be disabled or worse, a stillborn. if the baby gets hurt i will never forgive myself.























So, the experts, please examine the pictures carefully and please tell me your thoughts on her pregnancy and please comment your thought about the health of the baby (if she is pregnant)


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Please don't beat yourself up over an accident. An egg before it's laid is protected inside the female's body. If she was in the nestbox at the time of the accident, she was also protected by the box. If they both are moving around, eating and acting fairly normal, I'd give them some quiet time and see if she continues to use the box. I would not worry about the egg since, right now my concern would be more that both adults are ok.There's nothing you can really do for a "potential" egg" at this moment. This was an accident. 
Good luck.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of the accident. FIRST THING TO DO -*You will need to arrange to take your female budgie to an avian vet very soon*. If you need help locating one in your country, please let us know. If you don't act quickly, there is a chance of your female not living. No one here is a medical professional, or can diagnose what is happening internally with your budgie. *Please understand, forum members can NOT accurately diagnose your particular issue over the internet.*

The emergency with your female is top priority now... After you've taken her to the vet and that is settled... Here are a couple things to fix. Please invest in a new larger cage. The largest that you can find and afford will be ideal. Your current cage which is small enough that it was hanging on the wall is much too small for one budgie, and especially for two.

PLEASE REMOVE the nestbox. It is NOT necessary for a male and female to breed and produce chicks. In fact, this forum does not advocate breeding, unless a lot of time, learning about all aspects of keeping budgies, and preparation has gone into the planning. We strongly advise taking the steps to discourage breeding.

Please read the following links:
https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-all-members.html
https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/86448-you-ready-breed-your-budgies.html
https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

Again, getting medical attention for your female is the first thing right now. After that, please take the time to read through our List Of Stickies https://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html We recommend that all new members take the time to read through this. You'll find answers to many common questions here, and lots of helpful advice and information on health, diet, behavior, etc. Best of luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums, 

First of all, take a step back for a second. Budgies do not get "pregnant", nor can babies be "stillborn". Budgies are birds and, as all birds, lay eggs, which are incubated for several weeks before a baby is fully formed. 

As mentioned, you don't seem to have any of the experience necessary to breed your birds. Breeding budgies is not as simple as just throwing in a nestbox. You are endangering your budgies by allowing them to breed, so you need to remove the nestbox right away and rearrange the cage. 

It seems that your female has some kind of medical issue, potentially egg binding or prolapsed cloaca, both of which can become fatal in a very short time. You need to take her to an avian vet to ensure that nothing happened to her during the fall. Additionally, you need to take precautions to ensure that no breeding occurs. 

If she does lay an egg, you need to discard it immediately. This is no different than throwing away an egg from the grocery store. No life is formed in the egg until several consecutive days of incubation. Until then, it's just a regular egg with nothing in it. 

Please let us know how your budgies are doing soon! :fingerx:

Additionally, be sure to begin reading through all the budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have questions after reading though things, be sure to ask. 

Best wishes!


----------

